# I need carpenters



## MarkmillerConst (Feb 3, 2009)

Any ideas on where to hire carpenters in the Malibu California area? It seems that I get a lot of responses to adds in the paper, but most of them are no where near as good as they claim. Either that or I get Meth addicts. Really don't ever want to see some guy go nuts while holding a skill saw again!


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

I am a guy who has answered alot of adds over the years, and in doing so I worked for the best, and the not so best. What I found was that the best know it, and the not so best think they know it. And I learned from each.

What do you think the problem can be? Think about it. It could possibly be you.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Use some filtering in your ad. Say you require drug testing in your ad.....even if you do or don't, it will usually keep the meth addicts away. That's step one. Next, come up with a way to be able to prove what they say they can do. Be specific in your ad, don't just say "I need a carpenter" because that's exactly what you'll get......every single carpenter who doesn't have work at the moment.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Join the club . The good men are few and far between . I can talk to a guy , look at his tools, truck truck ,truck ,truck, and tell if hes any good . I wont hire a smoker . no long hair , i don't hire bikers. I wont pay any one more then 15 bucks an hour on the first day . Most of the time there is no second day any way . I don't give directions to a job for a interview , Just a time and a address. (be there or be square ). You could give them the old carpenters test . Have a deck stair stringer for them to lay out after they fill out the Application . Most guys that can make a stair stringer at a job interview with me Eye ball en them will have some skills . John


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

wellbuilthome said:


> Join the club . The good men are few and far between . I can talk to a guy , look at his tools, truck truck ,truck ,truck, and tell if hes any good . I wont hire a smoker . no long hair , i don't hire bikers. I wont pay any one more then 15 bucks an hour on the first day . Most of the time there is no second day any way . I don't give directions to a job for a interview , Just a time and a address. (be there or be square ). You could give them the old carpenters test . Have a deck stair stringer for them to lay out after they fill out the Application . Most guys that can make a stair stringer at a job interview with me Eye ball en them will have some skills . John


I can lay out your stair stringers without a calculator, but I smoke, have long hair and wouldn't start for less than $25...guess your SOL:laughing:

Oh, have a GPS and a truck and more tools than you can fit in it too

Why so restrictive? I know you want to present a certain image for your business, but do you really think long hair detracts customers? Doesn't for me and 80% of my clientele is over 60. I keep mine clean and in a pony tail all the time. Christ himself had long hair. No visable tattoos and I understand the biker thing. @ 150 lb I don't look to imposing anyways.:no:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

PA woodbutcher said:


> do you really think long hair detracts customers?


I have the same requirements and then some. While I personally feel it makes the carpenter, long hair is not a concern of mine outside of work. Business wise, yes. I have seen some guys with ponytails that I would probably say OK to. 

But then again if you say yes, then what are the hiring rules?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i would talk to some of my friends or other contractors that are not so busy, you may be able to find some talent and when the time comes when your not busy your not sending the guys to unemployment, try the barter system it works.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

framerman said:


> But then again if you say yes, then what are the hiring rules?


Mostly a one man show that will use a subcontractor now and again when I have a project that requires bodies. All I ask of them is to dress decent, work hard, be respectful of my equipment and the customers property. Most of th guys I use are over the age of 35 so it's usually not a problem.

I did get offered a job yesterday working for a GC at the supply store.:thumbsup: Told him I wasn't interested right now, but thank you, If things slow down for me I'll give you a call.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

MarkmillerConst said:


> Any ideas on where to hire carpenters in the Malibu California area? It seems that I get a lot of responses to adds in the paper, but most of them are no where near as good as they claim. Either that or I get Meth addicts. Really don't ever want to see some guy go nuts while holding a skill saw again!


give me a call, lets talk.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

A lot of responses to ads are a result of putting in a cheap $15 ad ? If you're going to put an ad in the paper make it descriptive, 1" hgt or more, bold heading, etc. May cost you $35 - $45 / day.


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

That's funny about the hair and 'biker' thing. One of the only contractors in my (wealthy) area who has any work, is a guy who has a pony tail down to the middle of his back and rides a bike that probably cost more than any truck. 
I have a harley too, and I'd guarantee you, you'd be happy to have me work for you.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

this thread reminds of a phonecall I got about 4 months ago 

me: Helloo how can I help you
him: U need carpenter?
me: Huh?
him: u need carpenter?
me: huh?
him: I carpenter
me: click


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Christ himself had long hair.


Calling you out. You are going to have to PROVE that statement.

There are no photographs of Christ...only paintings done several 100 years later, all depicting the artists idea of His meekness.

I seem to recall that Judas had to kiss His cheek to ID him for the roman centurions to make the arrest. That would indicate that he blended in to the crowd.

Roman hair style of the day was short kept hair for men. Long hair on men was uncommon, unless you were under the Nazerite vow, like Samson was. Christ was not. He drank wine and that is forbidden if you take that vow.

If he had long hair, Judas could have said, "the one with the long hair." But he didn't.

Christ was a stone mason carpenter...nothing weak or effeminate about Him. Once again, satan has a subtle way of twisting the truth into something not 100% accurate. The paintings we have all make us think of Him as soft. Far from it. You build homes by hand, out of stones...see how wimpy you are. He was as solid as they come.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Wall, stone Mason? Where in the gospel does it say that?


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

You mean I have to give up Meth and get a haircut to get a job?!:laughing:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Geez............ Nah, nevermind.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> Calling you out. You are going to have to PROVE that statement.
> 
> There are no photographs of Christ...only paintings done several 100 years later, all depicting the artists idea of His meekness.
> 
> ...


.02 cents taken, whatever...who pi$$ed in your wheaties? I am's what I am's and @ 45 I ain't changing for no one.:laughing:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

seems "carpenters" is a vague term. what are you looking for and what are you willing to pay. honesty and specifics save a lot of heartache and wasted time


----------



## jutoku (Mar 15, 2009)

*craigs list*

I recommend you post an add in craigs list. You can find many General Contractors as well as out of work carpenters who are trying find work.

I like the flexability of having a liscensed guy work with me and who is not seeking long term employment.

''A carpenter doesn't want a drill because he likes a drill, he wants a drill because he needs to make a hole.""


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

D.Foster said:


> Hey Wall, stone Mason? Where in the gospel does it say that?


The word carpenter that was used in the translation was to refer to men who built houses.

The types of homes in that period were mostly stone and a little wood.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

PA woodbutcher said:


> .02 cents taken, whatever...who pi$$ed in your wheaties? I am's what I am's and @ 45 I ain't changing for no one.:laughing:


At least you are who you are. I can respect that. Just don't throw the long hair and Christ together out there. Its an image that can't be proven, and I personally think long hair on men is a weak / look-at-me kinda thing.

No offense. Just how I view things.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

When I was taking a few classes at a college 4 hours away, I needed some part time work, and answered an ad for a carpenter....the guy pointed to a pile of cut off 2x's and told me to build him a sawhorse. No problem. I went to my pick-up for my tool belt and skil saw.....he saw the saw, and said nope...hand saw so I can "prove" I know what I am doing. That ended my interview. I wasn't about to try to work with someone who needed to "prove" he was the guy to impress with a skill that isn't needed today. 

When is the last time anyone on this forum actually had to use an honest to God handsaw? And I don't mean a miter box type of saw, or a coping saw....but the real deal?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> When is the last time anyone on this forum actually had to use an honest to God handsaw? And I don't mean a miter box type of saw, or a coping saw....but the real deal?


i have used one recently....not for framing mind you. only when there is something delicate near something else i dont want cut. But usually i use my japanese pull saw in those cases.




Heres a question what is your pay rate there in malibu, ca? A lot of what you attract is determined by what you pay. Being that the cost of living is so astronomical in CA, 20-25hr really aint gonna cut it if you ask me.


----------



## blossom. build (Mar 25, 2009)

Gossh, $15.00 an Hr. sounds like share croping to me. My outfitt works out of US. Virgin Isle. Most good carpenters live on sail boats & have long hair, no truck. $32 to $55 is going rate down here & were kind of like Christ, we build with little wood, lots of concrete!


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

MarkmillerConst said:


> Any ideas on where to hire carpenters in the Malibu California area? It seems that I get a lot of responses to adds in the paper, but most of them are no where near as good as they claim. Either that or I get Meth addicts. Really don't ever want to see some guy go nuts while holding a skill saw again!


 Try the sacramento area we have guys here that are applying for custodian jobs carpenters masons as well as other trades use cragislist to find them they all watch it everyday. Apply strict standards to get the best TEX`s 
*Experienced Contractor for Hire (Sacramento)*

Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-03-23, 8:44PM PDT



I’m an experienced carpenter working in the industry for over 15 years. I have recently acquired my contractor’s license, 913554 and I’m ready to meet with you to discuss your project. Call Bob at 916-628-6272 

this is real but a representasion to the kind of thing you see on cragislist


----------



## Golden Rule (Feb 21, 2009)

To answer your question....the first reply to your question is definitely something to keep in mind. I worked for a company for 2 years and I learned more about what not to do than what to do in carpentry, business, and management. These guys would hire anyone based on their claims, they had themselves fooled into thinking they knew everything about construction including how to spot a carpenter. I have my own company now and have kept it small so far. When I do hire people I am going to expect anyone with experience I hire to have more experienced than me in some area or at least different experience which may translate to more efficient methods. A simple way to find out truly how much someone knows is by assuming they are knowledgeable at the beginning of the interview. Talk to them like you would a very experienced carpenter. Placing them on this level will help eliminate bragging and bsing. A few well thought out questions in this type of atmosphere will quickly tell you what you need to know about them. I have had several interviews with very arrogant companies and based on their other employees I am guessing that arrogance requires people to bs to impress them because their crews were full of sh_t.

I hope that helps. 

Feel free to FLAME me.


----------

